

Is Samsung’s Reported Interest in WP7 a Sign of Android Fatigue? - rmah
http://gigaom.com/2010/11/22/is-samsungs-reported-interest-in-wp7-a-sign-of-android-fatigue/

======
ryandvm
No - they're diversifying their product line-up. That is all.

Furthermore, I'm thrilled that WP7 is getting high praise. Nothing enhances an
ecosystem like competition. With Apple, Google, and now Microsoft all playing
their A game, things are only going to get better in the smartphone scene.

